# RCA L32T20 SMART Led quemado



## miguelangel86 (Mar 30, 2019)

Buenas, tengo problemas de leds, enciende muestra logo y queda sin retro iluminación, algún diagrama de sector para poder bajar tensión de los leds, ahí paso número placa, saludos

Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files

Buenas, algún colega tiene el dato de los leds si son de 3v o 6v, donde vivo hay de 3v, no desarme para controlar.
Tengo duda leí por la web dice que está falla de aparecer logo y apagarse y quedan prendido luz stby en verde pero bloqueado, dice que es el firmware, ahora tengo duda, saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 30, 2019)

Sinceramente yo nunca he tenido que bajar ni la tensión ni la corriente a los LEDs.
Siempre los reemplazo por originales y los TV vuelven a funcionar sin problemas.
Una buena colocación del reemplazo y verificar que la tarjeta haga buen contacto con el gabinete, basta para que funcione correctamente.

Con un *probador para LEDs de TV* puedes saber a qué voltaje trabajan.
De hecho hasta con una batería de 9 V o un eliminador y una resistencia en serie de 1 KOhm se pueden probar y saber su voltaje de operación.

Y sí, esa falla también la puede ocasionar un problema con las NAND Flash debido a errores del programa.
En ese caso es conveniente su reemplazo si es que las puedes conseguir.

Estudia el diagrama, mide tensiones y saca tus conclusiones.
*Konka KDL32MT625UN, RCA L32T20 Service Manual*


----------



## miguelangel86 (Mar 30, 2019)

Buenas, tengo diagrama gracias, voy a desarmar para probar interno, tengo probador de LEDs, tiene cuatro cables el conector que va a placa se hace un puente y se mide en los dos extremos,con probador me da un consumo de 36v eso es probando en conector, creo que no es normas, mirando en fuente lado positivo de leds dice 100v el diagrama, desconfío que algún LED está mal, me falta el dato si son de 6v por aquí no hay, si lo desarmo y con probador me  va dar de cuanto son los leds, bueno voy a tener que desarmar y ver los leds en primer lugar.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 30, 2019)

miguelangel86 dijo:


> Me falta el dato si son de 6 V, por aquí no hay.


Yo los consigo por Mercado Libre y de varios tipos, ya que también cambian las terminales de polaridad.


miguelangel86 dijo:


> Bueno, voy a tener que desarmar y ver los leds en primer lugar.


Para estar seguro, no queda de otra.


----------



## miguelangel86 (Abr 1, 2019)

Ok, gracias

Buenas, alguien no tiene nota que tensión trabaja en conector para LEDs, con probador probé LEDs  de pantalla me da una lectura de 36v, no desarme panel, gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 1, 2019)

Algunas fuentes dicen el voltaje que entregan para los LEDs

Casi nunca me ha preocupado saberlo, reparo los LEDs y pruebo, esto mientras la falla sean los LEDs
Ahora qué para saberlo, basta con contar los LEDs, la conexión y hacer cuentas.


----------

